# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  A Ron Paul Song Bonanza!  New Torrent Released

## helmuth_hubener

Patriots, 

I have released today a new torrent with a whole lot of Ron Paul songs.  It's a Ron Paul Song Bonanza like this world has never seen!  Please download it and tell me what you think:

http://remote.utorrent.com/tiny/umLbdk

Thank you and enjoy!

----------


## robskicks

list the track names...

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> Paul Song Bonanza like this world has never seen!


^^ Thanks & +Rep

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> list the track names...


A through M:



```
12_Days_of_Ron_Paul_Christmas.mp3                 12 Days of Ron Paul Christmas                                          Clearwater Ron Paul Meetup Group                               
1984.mp3                                          1984                                                                   Anaïs Mitchell                                                 
A_Dubstep_Song_I_Made_for_Ron_Paul.mp3            A Dubstep Song I Made for Ron Paul                                     3 Bag                                                          
A_New_Chapter.mp3                                 A New Chapter (Ron Paul Anthem)                                        SLOWtheIMPACT a.k.a. Steven Cockayne                           
A_Revolution.mp3                                  A Revolution                                                           John Leonard                                                   
A_Song_for_Hannity.mp3                            A Song for Hannity                                                     9x23win                                                        
A_Song_Just_to_Try_to_Convince_You.mp3            A Song Just to Try to Convince You                                     AFGUY20                                                        
Alices_Restaurant_Ron_Paul_version.mp3            Alice's Restaurant (Ron Paul version)                                  Rick Beck Witt                                                 
All_Weve_Got_is_Ron_Paul.mp3                      All We've Got is Ron Paul                                              HardRockforRon a.k.a. Necrophile                               
America_Needs_To_Stand_Tall.mp3                   America Needs To Stand Tall! (And Vote For Ron Paul)                   Kenny Sutter and The Ambush                                    
America_Should_Listen.mp3                         America Should Listen                                                  big jim                                                        
American_Terrorist.mp3                            American Terrorist                                                     High Noon                                                      
Americas_Choice_Liberty_or_Death.mp3              America's Choice: Liberty or Death                                     Smiley Chris a.k.a. Chris Halton                               
Americas_Choice_Liberty_or_Death_Chorus.mp3       America's Choice: Liberty or Death, Chorus being recorded              Smiley Chris a.k.a. Chris Halton                               
Answer_to_Obama_Girl.mp3                          The Ron Paul Answer to Obama Girl                                      Ron Sieg                                                       
Are_We_Still_Free.mp3                             Are We Still Free                                                      Eric Richards                                                  
At_Last.mp3                                       At Last                                                                Suezie Cioffi                                                  
Auto-tune_the_News_ Ron_Paul.mp3                  Auto-tune the News: Ron Paul                                           The Gregory Brothers                                           
Awesome_Gov.mp3                                   Awesome Gov                                                            MarkOvdabeest                                                  
Back_Then.mp3                                     Back Then (Ron Paul Version)                                           Rawn Pawl                                                      
Bailout.mp3                                       Bailout!                                                               Former Fat Boys                                                
Ballad_of_Ron_Paul.mp3                            The Ballad of Ron Paul                                                 Thom & Cathy Hickling                                          
Ballad_of_Ron_Paul_2008_Congress_version.mp3      The Ballad of Ron Paul  2008 Congressional version (Live)              Two of Ron Paul's grandkids                                    
Ballad_of_Ron_Paul_2008_version.mp3               The Ballad of Ron Paul, 2008 Presidential version (Live)               Two of Ron Paul's grandkids                                    
Ballad_of_Rudy_McRomney.mp3                       The Ballad of Rudy McRomney                                            Matt Simon                                                     
Beatles_and_Mark_Thornton.mp3                     The Beatles and Mark Thornton                                          Mark Thornton                                                  
Beatles_and_Ron_Starr.mp3                         The Beatles and Ron Starr                                              Ron Starr of Elmhurst, Illinois                                
Beatles_Revolution_with_Clips.mp3                 Revolution, with Ron Paul and Alex Jones clips                         Venom Won Productionz                                          
Best_Cast_Yo_Vote.mp3                             That's Why You Best Cast Yo' Vote for Ron Paul                         bbworthingg                                                    
Big_Bad_Ron.mp3                                   Big Bad Ron                                                            Chris Wolf                                                     
Bill_OReilly_Trance_Remix.mp3                     Ron Paul Trance Remix by Bill O'Reilly Ft Dick Morris                  Giannantonio83                                                 
Birthday_for_72.mp3                               Birthday for 72                                                        Steve Dore                                                     
Black_And_Yellow_AnCap_Remix.mp3                  Black And Yellow - AnCap Remix                                         intheendiwasright                                              
Bombs.mp3                                         Bombs ( The Ron Paul Song )                                            Golden State                                                   
Bullet_Proof.mp3                                  Bullet Proof                                                           Seth Young                                                     
Bullion_is_a_Girls_Best_Friend.mp3                Bullion is a Girls Best Friend                                         Suezie Cioffi                                                  
By_Car_Plane_or_Vote.mp3                          By Car, Plane, or Boat                                                 tightyrighty13                                                 
Call_the_Doctor.mp3                               Call the Doctor                                                        RoryLaird                                                      
Calling_America.mp3                               Calling America                                                        Peter Duffield                                                 
Campaign_Jammin_Beat.mp3                          Campaign Jammin Beat                                                   WorldMusicAds a.k.a. THE M-A MAN                               
Campaign_Rally_Chant_with_Metal.mp3               Ron Paul Revolution 2012 Campaign Rally Chant!                         emancipation syndicate                                         
Cast_Your_Vote.mp3                                Cast Your Vote                                                         CC Williams                                                    
Champion_Of_The_Constitution.mp3                  Champion Of The Constitution                                           J2 and Company                                                 
Chasing_a_Dream.mp3                               Chasing a Dream                                                        Lilburne                                                       
Chicago_Rap.mp3                                   Chicago Rap                                                            Cameron Ford                                                   
Choose_Liberty.mp3                                Choose Liberty                                                         Steve Dore                                                     
Christmas_Ad.mp3                                  Ron Paul Christmas Ad                                                  So Out There (Tim Jones and Martin Noakes)                     
comand RP.ddfc                                                                                                                                                                          
Come_Take_It.mp3                                  Come & Take It                                                         Keegan McInroe                                                 
Critical_To_Get_Political.mp3                     Critical To Get Political                                              Steve Dore                                                     
Da_Ron_Paul_Blues.mp3                             da Ron Paul Blues                                                      Ralph Buckley                                                  
Do_You_Dare.mp3                                   Do You Dare?                                                           Emad Alaeddin                                                  
Do_You_Hear_What_I_Hear.mp3                       Do You Hear What I Hear?                                               JJ Jones                                                       
Do_You_Love_America.mp3                           Do You Love America?                                                   AFGUY20                                                        
Doctor_No.mp3                                     Doctor No                                                              The Tattooed Millionaires                                      
Doctor_Ron_Paul.mp3                               Doctor Ron Paul                                                        9x23win                                                        
Dont_Hate_Just_Participate.mp3                    Don't Hate, Just Participate                                           Tyler DeMonde                                                  
Downtown_-_Ron_Paul_The_Song.mp3                  Ron Paul, The Song (Parody of Downtown)                                JJ Jones                                                       
Downtown_-_Ron_Paul_The_Song_Live.mp3             Ron Paul, The Song (Parody of Downtown), Live                          JJ Jones                                                       
Dr_Paul_Wont_You_Save_Us_All.mp3                  Dr. Paul, Won't You Save Us All?                                       Sway Vazquez                                                   
Dust_Storm.mp3                                    The Dust Storm (An Old West Parable about the Ron Paul Revolution)     Will Carson                                                    
Emalkay_vs_Ron_Paul_-_Critical_Hit.mp3            Emalkay vs Ron Paul - Critical Hit                                     DJ Anarch                                                      
End_the_Fed.mp3                                   End the Fed                                                            Suezie Cioffi                                                  
Epic_Ron_Paul_Rap_-_2012.mp3                      Epic Ron Paul Rap - 2012                                               Ooooolookafishy                                                
Expose_the_Elite_Rap.mp3                          Expose the Elite                                                       absgmm2                                                        
Fear_the_Boom_and_Bust.mp3                        Fear the Boom and Bust                                                 John Papola (lyrics)                                           
Fed_Reserve_Song.mp3                              Fed Reserve Song, a.k.a. Non Fed No Reserve                            Steve Dore                                                     
Fight_of_the_Century.mp3                          Fight of the Century                                                   John Papola (lyrics)                                           
Finally_a_Candidate.mp3                           Finally a Candidate                                                    NOORBIE                                                        
Follow_the_Constitution.mp3                       Follow the Constitution                                                Derek Gorham                                                   
Free.mp3                                          Free                                                                   Paco                                                           
Free_Me.mp3                                       Free Me                                                                Adam Graz                                                      
Freedom.mp3                                       FREEDOM!                                                               The AXIS Experience                                            
Freedom.mp3                                       Freedom                                                                Ralph Buckley                                                  
Freedom_Blues.mp3                                 Freedom Blues                                                          Ralph Buckley                                                  
Freedom_is_Popular.mp3                            Freedom is Popular                                                     cmsingerbill                                                   
Freedom_Train.mp3                                 Freedom Train                                                          words and music by Scott Mitchell                              
Freedom-DJ_Lew.mp3                                freedom (all i want)                                                   Dj Lew a.k.a Louis Lucero                                      
Freedoms_Coming_Home.mp3                          Freedom's Coming Home                                                  Lyrics by Robin Koerner                                        
From_the_Ditch_to_the_Light.mp3                   From the Ditch to the Light                                            Ian Bull                                                       
Full_Steam.mp3                                    Full Steam (The Ron Paul Song)                                         Justin Cuomo                                                   
Georgia_Buck_Ron_Paul_remix.mp3                   Georgia Buck (Ron Paul remix)                                          blueholygrass                                                  
Give_Me_a_Sign.mp3                                Give Me a Sign (with biased media clips)                               Americanbandwidth                                              
Give_Ron_Paul_a_Chance.mp3                        Give Ron Paul a Chance                                                 Morpha281                                                      
Give_Ron_Paul_a_Chance_II.mp3                     Give Ron Paul a Chance II                                              Morpha281                                                      
Go_Get_Em.mp3                                     Go Get 'em!                                                            mG                                                             
Goldstandard_He_Trusts_Mostly_Gold.mp3            Goldstandard: He Trusts (Mostly) Gold!                                 JJ Jones                                                       
Goober_Peas.mp3                                   War, War, War, War, They Hate Us 'Cause We're Free                     Aaron Jones, videographer for the Ron Paul Blimp               
Google_Ron_Paul_partial_spliced.mp3               If you Google Ron Paul                                                 Bill Dumas                                                     
Hell_Bring_Our_Troops_Back_Home_Again.mp3         He'll Bring Our Troops Back Home Again                                 Suezie Cioffi                                                  
Here_Comes_Ron_Paul.mp3                           Ron Paul Came to Fight                                                 Wrritten by Matthew Craig McWilliams                           
Hes_the_fairest_of_them_all.mp3                   The Ron Paul Song                                                      NewYorkViolets                                                 
Hey_Big_Spender.mp3                               Hey Big Spender                                                        Thom & Cathy Hickling                                          
Hey_Jude.mp3                                      Hey Jude (Ron Paul version)                                            Nash Selvester a.k.a. MC Rasa Bas                              
Hey_Listen_Up_America_Its_Ron_Paul.mp3            Hey Listen Up, America, It's Ron Paul                                  pigninjacerealeater                                            
Hey_Mr_Ron_Paul.mp3                               Hey Mr. Ron Paul                                                       lyricalibra                                                    
Holding_it_Down_for_Ron_Paul.mp3                  Holding it Down for Ron Paul                                           Ham-STAR                                                       
Hope_For_America.mp3                              Hope for America                                                       Steve Dore                                                     
Hope_For_America_in_Ron_Paul.mp3                  Hope For America (In Ron Paul)                                         Ron Sieg                                                       
House_Call.mp3                                    House Call                                                             Steve Dore                                                     
How_Do_You_Solve_a_Problem_Like_Ron_Paul.mp3      How Do You Solve a Problem Like Ron Paul                               jerrilynn                                                      
How_Ron_Paul_Became_President .mp3                How Ron Paul Became President                                          Zane Campbell                                                  
I _Heart_Ron_Paul.mp3                             I [Heart] Ron Paul                                                     Mona Lidji Fishman (Lyrics)                                    
I_Always_Win.mp3                                  I Always Win (Ron Paul version)                                        RPwins2012                                                     
I_Like_Ron_Paul_and_I_Cannot_Lie.mp3              I Like Ron Paul and I Cannot Lie                                       Dafrizzo                                                       
I_Love_My_Country.mp3                             I Love My Country But I Think It's Been Stolen                         Michael J Walsh                                                
I_Trust_Ron_Paul.mp3                              I Trust Ron Paul                                                       Mona Lidji Fishman                                             
I_Usually_Dont_But_Im_Gonna_Take_This_Bet.mp3     I Usually Don't But I'm Gonna Take This Bet                            lyrics by Birdman8706                                          
I_Voted_for_Paul.mp3                              I Voted for Paul                                                       StaberzZ                                                       
If_You_Care-ica_About_America.mp3                 Well If You Care-ica About America You Vote Ron Paul                   Dafrizzo                                                       
If_You_Go_Down_to_the_Polls_Today.mp3             Ronvolution--The Song of Ron Paul                                      Cory Schofield                                                 
If_You_Happen_to_Be.mp3                           The Ron Paul Song                                                      Written by Leandro Gonzalez                                    
Ill_Say_the_Name.mp3                              Ron Paul                                                               Daryl Fleming                                                  
Im_a_Pro-Capitalist_Anarchist_Activist.mp3        Ron Paul Rap Song 2012                                                 Johnny Black a.k.a. j-bOOGIE                                   
Im_a_Ron_Paul_Girl.mp3                            I'm a Ron Paul Girl                                                    Chloe Wead, edited by Joshua Feldhake                          
Im_in_Love_with_Friedrich_Hayek.mp3               I'm in Love with Friedrich Hayek                                       Dorian Electra                                                 
Im_Praying_for_Our_Country.mp3                    I'm Praying for Our Country                                            Chuck Thompson, Jr.                                            
Im_So_Tired.mp3                                   I'm So Tired                                                           AndyShow                                                       
Im_Wit_Ron_Paul.mp3                               I'm Wit Ron Paul (clean edit)                                          MC REBEL 1                                                     
Im_Wit_Ron_Paul_for_the_Long_Haul.mp3             Ron Paul 2012                                                          Sly                                                            
In_This_World_of_Trial_and_Tribulation.mp3        In This World of Trial and Tribulation                                 coopkabob                                                      
In_Two_Zero_One_Two.mp3                           In Two Zero One Two                                                    John Kocalis                                                   
Intellectual_Revolution.mp3                       Intellectual Revolution                                                ThinkUSANow                                                    
Is_This_My_Imagination.mp3                        Ron Paul Revolution                                                    Steve Dore                                                     
Its_a_Sin_to_Tell_a_Lie.mp3                       It's a Sin to Tell a Lie                                               Suezie Cioffi                                                  
Its_Freedom_Baby.mp3                              RonPaul4Freedom Original                                               Knights of Liberty                                             
Its_Insanity.mp3                                  It's Insanity                                                          RCA                                                            
Its_Supposed_to_be_the_Land_of_the_Free.mp3       Ron Paul Revolution                                                    JericKo                                                        
Ive_Got_the_Fever.mp3                             I've Got the Fever                                                     Ian Bull                                                       
Jingle_Bells.mp3                                  Jingle Bells (Ron Paul version)                                        Donald Barsell                                                 
King_Newt.mp3                                     King Newt                                                              JJ Jones                                                       
Landslide.mp3                                     Landslide                                                              Jake Kellen                                                    
Legalize_It_All.mp3                               Legalize It All                                                        cjhick11                                                       
Let_Freedom_Ring.mp3                              Let Freedom Ring                                                       Bob Akimbo (Formerly Known as Eddie J. James)                  
Let_Him_Know .mp3                                 Let Him Know                                                           Nash Selvester a.k.a. MC Rasa Bas                              
Let_Ron_Paul_Come_Through.mp3                     Let Ron Paul Come Through                                              Steve Dore                                                     
Let_Us_Sing.mp3                                   Let Us Sing                                                            Paco                                                           
Lets_Shake_it_Up.mp3                              Let's Shake it Up                                                      Bob Akimbo (Formerly Known as Eddie J. James)                  
Liberty_Acoustic.mp3                              Liberty, (Acoustic version)                                            Jordan Page                                                    
Liberty_Has_Two_First_Names.mp3                   Liberty Has Two First Names                                            HardRockforRon a.k.a. Necrophile                               
Life_is_Unfair.mp3                                Life is Unfair (Get Over it)                                           Smiley Chris a.k.a. Chris Halton                               
Light_of_the_Revolution.mp3                       Light of the Revolution                                                Andrew Hanson                                                  
Logan_Sings_a_Rockin_Tune.mp3                     Logan sings a rockin' tune about 2008 Presidential Candidate Ron Paul  junctionutah                                                   
Looking_for_Lady_Liberty.mp3                      Looking for Lady Liberty, Calling Dr No                                J Roy                                                          
Make_a_Stand.mp3                                  Make a Stand                                                           Stu Carson                                                     
Make_a_Youtube_Video.mp3                          Make a Youtube Video                                                   Tatiana Moroz                                                  
Market_Warriors.mp3                               Market Warriors                                                        Arjozof                                                        
Message_Of_Freedom.mp3                            Message Of Freedom                                                     Steve Dore                                                     
Metal_Revolution.mp3                              The Metal Revolution (A tribute to Ron Paul)                           Shohadaku                                                      
Money_Bomb.mp3                                    Money Bomb                                                             Bob Akimbo (Formerly Known as Eddie J. James)                  
Money_Bombs.mp3                                   Money Bombs                                                            Willis Coulis & Friends                                        
Music_Reel_-_Ron_Paul_The_Musical.mp3             Promo for Ron Paul: The Musical                                        Cameron Ford                                                   
My_Favorite_Doctor.mp3                            My Favorite Doctor                                                     9x23win
```

----------


## helmuth_hubener

...and N through Z:



```
Nashville.mp3                                     Nashville                                                              Cameron Ford                                                   
Neighbor_in_Texas.mp3                             Neighbor in Texas                                                      Joel Herrle                                                    
Nero_or_Hero.mp3                                  Nero or Hero                                                           Steve Isaac of St Petersburg, FL                               
New_Orleans.mp3                                   New Orleans                                                            Cameron Ford                                                   
New_Years_Resolution.mp3                          Ron Paul's New Year's Resolution                                       RonPaulWon                                                     
New_Years_Resolution_Ringtone.mp3                 New Year's Resolution Ringtone                                         RonPaulWon                                                     
No_One_Cares.mp3                                  No One Cares                                                           mht1124                                                        
Nominate_Ron_Paul.mp3                             Nominate Ron Paul                                                      Dax Lowery                                                     
Not_Another_One.mp3                               Not Another One (short version)                                        Billy Ryan                                                     
Not_Another_One_extended_version.mp3              Not Another One (original longer version)                              Billy Ryan                                                     
Number_One_Candidate.mp3                          Number One Candidate                                                   ronpaulismyfriend                                              
Occupy_Wallstreet_Anthem.mp3                      Occupy Wallstreet Anthem                                               ANTIX, aka Alex Nimier                                         
Ode_to_Ron_Paul.mp3                               Ode to Ron Paul                                                        firma111                                                       
Oh_Ron_Paul_Hes_My_All.mp3                        Vote for Ron Paul in the Primaries                                     gandzilla                                                      
One_Whos_Rising_to_the_Challenge.mp3              One Who's Rising to the Challenge                                      Dave VonKleist of The Power Hour Radio                         
Ooh_Ron_Paul.mp3                                  Ooh, Ron Paul                                                          JohnRoberts74                                                  
Otis_Ron_Paul_Remix.mp3                           Otis - Ron Paul Remix                                                  Gatsby                                                         
Our_Dying_Republic.mp3                            Our Dying Republic                                                     Sons of Liberty                                                
Our_Favorite_Things.mp3                           Our Favorite Things (Ron Paul version)                                 Donald Barsell                                                 
Paging_Doctor_Paul.mp3                            Paging Doctor Paul                                                     Burton Harvey (BurtonHarveyMusic)                              
Paul_Sauce.mp3                                    Paul Sauce                                                             SputnikMedia                                                   
Pauls_Going_Forward.mp3                           Paul's Going Forward                                                   Swedes for Paul                                                
Peace_in_the_Middle_East.mp3                      Peace in the Middle East                                               Mona Lidji Fishman                                             
Peace_is_in_Reach.mp3                             Peace Is In Reach                                                      Donald Barsell                                                 
People_Now.mp3                                    Come On, People Now                                                    Alex Marchand                                                  
Pizza_Rap.mp3                                     Ron Paul Pizza Rap                                                     Digital Funtown                                                
Politicians.mp3                                   Politicians                                                            Nash Selvester a.k.a. MC Rasa Bas                              
Power_to_the_Peaceful.mp3                         Power to the Peaceful                                                  Shawn Gallaway                                                 
President_Man.mp3                                 The President Man                                                      Steve Dore                                                     
President_Paul.mp3                                President Paul                                                         The Electoral College (Youtube users mimifilter and Pie_Mage)  
President_Ron_Paul_-_Restore_America_Now.mp3      President Ron Paul - Restore America Now                               Steve Dore                                                     
Presidential_-_A_Ron_Paul_Tribute_Song.mp3        Presidential                                                           NDK                                                            
Punk_Rock.mp3                                     Punk Rock                                                              Cameron Ford                                                   
Puppet_Show.mp3                                   Obama Puppet Show                                                      RCSing2010                                                     
Rawhide_Raw_Milk.mp3                              Raw Milk!                                                              JJ Jones                                                       
Read_Your_Constitution.mp3                        Read Your Constitution                                                 Rahn Skipper                                                   
Read_Your_Constitution_extended_verson.mp3        Read Your Constitution (extended version)                              Rahn Skipper                                                   
Re-Love_Revolution.mp3                            Re-Love. Revolution.                                                   walkonwater36                                                  
Restore_America_Theme.mp3                         Restore America Theme                                                  Colin Elliott                                                  
Revolution.mp3                                    Revolution                                                             Gianluca Zanna                                                 
Revolution_Blues.mp3                              Ron Paul Revolution Blues (slight return)                              Ralph Buckley                                                  
Revolution_Tattoo.mp3                             Revolution Tattoo                                                      Mamo a.k.a. Mason Moore                                        
Revolution-It_Screamed_Demise.mp3                 Revolution                                                             It Screamed Demise                                             
Revolution-Sounds_Like_Shavon.mp3                 Revolution (Ron Paul short speech version)                             Sounds Like Shavon                                             
Rise.mp3                                          Rise                                                                   PerryHRod                                                      
Rock_The_Vote_in_New_Hampshire_Ringtone.mp3       Rock The Vote in New Hampshire Ringtone                                RonPaulWon                                                     
Roll_with_the_Flow.mp3                            Roll With The Flow                                                     Dorian Electra                                                 
Rolling_in_the_Deep_for_Ron_Paul.mp3              Rolling in the Deep For Ron Paul                                       theJB82185                                                     
Ron_in_60_Seconds.mp3                             Ron in 60 Seconds                                                      Mike Johnson                                                   
Ron_Paul _Remix.mp3                               Ron Paul Remix                                                         FrontLineSpartan119                                            
Ron_Paul_-_Get_Ready_For_This.mp3                 Ron Paul - Get Ready For This                                          pegoodrich                                                     
Ron_Paul_Aint_Got_A_Gold_Chain_Big_Enough.mp3     Ron Paul Ain't Got A Gold Chain Big Enough - Dubstep Remix             audiowiz                                                       
Ron_Paul_Attack.mp3                               Ron Paul Attack                                                        MattOrrMusic                                                   
Ron_Paul_Badger_Song.mp3                          Ron Paul Badger Song                                                   wemessy                                                        
Ron_Paul_Bass.mp3                                 Ron Paul Bass                                                          Curfew                                                         
Ron_Paul_Battle_Song.mp3                          Ron Paul Battle Song                                                   Alex Wallenwein awallenwein@gmail.com                          
Ron_Paul_Can_Win.mp3                              Ron Paul Can Win!                                                      theDriveThruPulpit                                             
Ron_Paul_Didnt_Start_the_Fire.mp3                 Ron Paul Didn't Start the Fire                                         lolpicard                                                      
Ron_Paul_Drunk_Rap.mp3                            Drunk Rap: The Best President                                          NateGUYYY                                                      
Ron_Paul_Family_Ukulele_Song.mp3                  Ron Paul Family Ukulele Song                                           jorgegoyco                                                     
Ron_Paul_for_President_2008.mp3                   Ron Paul 2008                                                          Rise, Consise, and Krookid                                     
Ron_Paul_for_President-Exzoddia.mp3               Ron Paul For President                                                 Exzoddia                                                       
Ron_Paul_for_President-George_Johnson.mp3         Ron Paul For President                                                 George Johnson                                                 
Ron_Paul_for_the_Long_Haul.mp3                    Ron Paul for the Long Haul                                             Roy Shivers Feat. Christian Scott                              
Ron_Paul_Free.mp3                                 Ron Paul Free                                                          Carolyn Karger                                                 
Ron_Paul_Gets_Auto-Tuned.mp3                      Ron Paul Gets Auto-Tuned                                               XxDanielson742xX                                               
Ron_Paul_Goes_To_The_Zoo.mp3                      Ron Paul Goes to the Zoo                                               Scotto                                                         
Ron_Paul_Goes_to_the_Zoo_2012_ver_3.mp3           Ron Paul Goes to the Zoo (version 3.0)                                 Scotto                                                         
Ron_Paul_Howard_Beale_Techno_Mix.mp3              Ron Paul/Howard Beale Techno Mix                                       smokestackeroo                                                 
Ron_Paul_Improv_Jam.mp3                           Ron Paul Improv Jam                                                    Chicago Boggs                                                  
Ron_Paul_in_Office.mp3                            Ron Paul in Office                                                     TylerMcAbee24                                                  
Ron_Paul_is_a_Virus.mp3                           Ron Paul is a Virus                                                    Alexander Paul Morris                                          
Ron_Paul_is_Cool_Obamas_Not.mp3                   Song For Ron Paul (Happy Birthday!)                                    Brother Monk's lead singer                                     
Ron_Paul_is_Here.mp3                              Ron Paul is Here                                                       The Three Shoes Posse                                          
Ron_Paul_is_King_Tut_.mp3                         Ron Paul is King Tut?                                                  Alopederii                                                     
Ron_Paul_is_Our_Hope.mp3                          Ron Paul is Our Hope                                                   Chris Small, aka bootme21                                      
Ron_Paul_Jingle.mp3                               Ron Paul Jingle                                                        Danny Hull - Vocals, Harmonica                                 
Ron_Paul_Liberty_Rap.mp3                          Ron Paul Liberty Rap                                                   Hooli Automatic                                                
Ron_Paul_Meets_Otis.mp3                           Ron Paul Meets Otis                                                    Jae Paul                                                       
Ron_Paul_National_Anthem.mp3                      Ron Paul National Anthem                                               RPNationalAnthem                                               
Ron_Paul_or_Bust.mp3                              Ron Paul or Bust                                                       em2mms                                                         
Ron_Paul_Punk_Rock_Anthem.mp3                     Ron Paul Anthem                                                        Humboldt Lagoon                                                
Ron_Paul_Represent.mp3                            Ron Paul Represent                                                     The Duopoly (feat. Young Liberty and D Money the German)       
Ron_Paul_Revolution_-_European_Style.mp3          Ron Paul Revolution - European Style                                   BelgiansForPaul                                                
Ron_Paul_Revolution_Progressive_Breaks_Mix.mp3    Ron Paul Revolution (Progressive Breaks Mix)                           Funkocrat a.k.a. Cristian Paduraru                             
Ron_Paul_Revolution_Song.mp3                      Ron Paul Revolution Song                                               MrJerrme                                                       
Ron_Paul_Revolution_Theme_Song.mp3                Ron Paul Revolution Theme Song                                         Aimee Allen                                                    
Ron_Paul_Revolution_Theme_Song_Dance_Remix.mp3    Ron Paul Revolution Theme Song (Dance Remix)                           Aimee Allen                                                    
Ron_Paul_Revolution_Theme_Song-Derek_Johnson.mp3  Ron Paul Revolution Theme Song                                         Derek Johnson - Guitar, Bass Violin, Vocals                    
Ron_Paul_Revolution-Psychophant.mp3               Ron Paul Revolution                                                    Psychophant                                                    
Ron_Paul_Rock_Anthem.mp3                          Ron Paul Rock Anthem                                                   The Ron Paul Project [RPP]                                     
Ron_Paul_Rock_n_Roll_Tribute_Song.mp3             Ron Paul Rock n Roll Tribute Song                                      JohnRoberts74                                                  
Ron_Paul_Romance.mp3                              Ron Paul Romance                                                       AllegraDS                                                      
Ron_Paul_Ron_Paul.mp3                             Ron Paul, Ron Paul                                                     Rick Ellis                                                     
Ron_Paul_Run.mp3                                  Ron Paul Run                                                           Mike D. McCoy                                                  
Ron_Paul_Song_of_Liberty.mp3                      Ron Paul Song Of Liberty                                               jerrilynn                                                      
Ron_Paul_the_Honest_Statesman.mp3                 Ron Paul the Honest Statesman                                          Nash Selvester a.k.a. MC Rasa Bas                              
Ron_Paul_The_Musical_part_1.mp3                   Ron Paul: The Musical, part 1 of 4                                     Cameron Ford                                                   
Ron_Paul_The_Musical_part_2.mp3                   Ron Paul: The Musical, part 2 of 4                                     Cameron Ford                                                   
Ron_Paul_The_Musical_part_3.mp3                   Ron Paul: The Musical, part 3 of 4                                     Cameron Ford                                                   
Ron_Paul_The_Musical_part_4.mp3                   Ron Paul: The Musical, part 4 of 4                                     Cameron Ford                                                   
Ron_Paul_Train.mp3                                Ron Paul Train                                                         Dj Lew a.k.a Louis Lucero                                      
Ron_Paul_Trains_a_Comin.mp3                       Ron Paul Train's a Comin'                                              Donald Barsell                                                 
Ron_Paul_Tribute.mp3                              Ron Paul Tribute                                                       The Lawless Outkast                                            
Ron_Paul_Truth_Rap.mp3                            Ron Paul Truth Rap                                                     StrivfeJokerHipHop                                             
Ron_Paul_vs_Skrillex.mp3                          Ron Paul vs Skrillex                                                   LibertineJake                                                  
Ron_Paul_Wants_to_be_Around.mp3                   Ron Paul Wants to Be Around                                            Suezie Cioffi                                                  
Ron_Paul_We_Cry.mp3                               Ron Paul We CRY!                                                       therecordplayerskips                                           
Ron_Paul_Were_With_You_Man.mp3                    Ron Paul: We're With You, Man                                          ronpaullerboy                                                  
Ron_Paul_Will_Lead_the_Way.mp3                    Ron Paul Will Lead The Way                                             thevoicesforfreedom                                            
Ron_Paul_Wizard.mp3                               Ron Paul Wizard                                                        jnkish1                                                        
Ron_Paul_Yall.mp3                                 Ron Paul Y'all                                                         ZestPresto, DC beats, Mbeats studio, Dees image                
Ron_Paul_You_Da_Man.mp3                           Ron Paul, You Da Man                                                   Pat Brosnan                                                    
Ron_Paulin_It.mp3                                 Ron Paulin it 1.1A                                                     Purplepaint                                                    
Ron_Paul-Rothbard.mp3                             Ron Paul                                                               Rothbard                                                       
Ron_Pauls_Ode_To_Joy.mp3                          Ron Paul's Ode To Joy                                                  Donald Barsell                                                 
Ron_Pauls_Song.mp3                                Ron Paul's Song                                                        Brent Brown                                                    
Ron_RON_Paul_PAUL_Revolution.mp3                  Ron Paul Revolution                                                    Billy and the Rights                                           
Ron_RON_Paul_PAUL_Revolution_a_capella.mp3        Ron Paul Revolution - vocals only                                      Billy and the Rights                                           
Ronnie_Boy_Paul.mp3                               Ronnie Boy                                                             Youtube users AmberNicolePatrick and banion5                   
Rons_Wave.mp3                                     Ron's Wave                                                             Suezie Cioffi                                                  
Roxanne_Song.mp3                                  Ron Paul - The Roxanne Song                                            JJ Jones                                                       
Roxanne_Song_Live.mp3                             Ron Paul - The Roxanne Song, Live                                      JJ Jones                                                       
rpradio1.mp3                                      Ron Paul Radio                                                         Rodd and Todd                                                  
rpradio2.mp3                                      Hope For America - Ron Paul                                            Rodd and Todd                                                  
Rudolph_Ron_Paul_Style.mp3                        Rudoph, Ron Paul Style                                                 Weckman23                                                      
Salsa.mp3                                         Salsa                                                                  Cameron Ford                                                   
Salvation.mp3                                     Salvation                                                              The Red Pill Serfs                                             
SameTime.mp3                                      SameTime                                                               BC                                                             
San_Francisco.mp3                                 San Francisco                                                          Cameron Ford                                                   
Say_What_Ron_Paul.mp3                             Say What? Ron Paul!                                                    Constantine                                                    
Shelbys_Ron_Paul_Song.mp3                         Shelby's Ron Paul Song                                                 Shelby Lindley                                                 
Shout_Little_Baby_Go_Ron_Paul.mp3                 Shout Little Baby: Go Ron Paul!                                        1LostSock                                                      
Silicon_Valley.mp3                                SiliconValley                                                          Cameron Ford                                                   
So_Come_to_Doctor_Paul.mp3                        So Come to Doctor Paul                                                 Nash Selvester a.k.a. MC Rasa Bas                              
Some_People_Say_Weve_Lost_Our_Minds.mp3           Some People Say We've Lost Our Minds                                                                                                  
Someone_Like_Newt.mp3                             Someone Like Newt                                                      VengaProductions                                               
Someone_to_Stand_Up.mp3                           Someone to Stand Up                                                    UnDSided                                                       
Somethings_Going_on_It_Aint_on_TV.mp3             Something's Going on, It Ain't on TV                                   ronpaullerboy                                                  
Sometimes_I_Just_Wanna_Sing_Your_Name.mp3         Sometimes I Just Wanna Sing Your Name                                  Aaron Jones, videographer for the Ron Paul Blimp               
Song_for_Liberty.mp3                              Song For Liberty                                                       Giuseppe Verdi                                                 
Song_for_Peace.mp3                                Song for Peace                                                         Mona Lidji Fishman                                             
Song_of_Liberty.mp3                               Song of Liberty                                                        Donald Barsell                                                 
Sons_of_Liberty.mp3                               The Liberty Tree                                                       Tom Blackburn & George Bruns                                   
Speech_on_War_with_Musical_Backup.mp3             Spech on War with Musical Backup                                       facy102                                                        
Spirit_of_Ron_Paul_Champions.mp3                  Spirit of Ron Paul Champions                                           BOENDTHEWARSNOW                                                
Stand_Up.mp3                                      Stand Up (Ron Paul Song)                                               Mark Jankins                                                   
Stand_up_Tall_for_Ron_Paul.mp3                    The Ron Paul Anthem                                                    Midnight Ride 2008                                             
Stoopid_Juice.mp3                                 Stoopid Juice                                                          CC Williams                                                    
Stop_That.mp3                                     Stop That!                                                             aowen1609                                                      
Support_Ron_Paul.mp3                              Support Ron Paul                                                       goneresistance                                                 
Sweet_Liberty.mp3                                 Sweet Liberty                                                          ZiggZapp - Guitar, Vocal, Lyrics                               
Take_Us_Home.mp3                                  Take Us Home                                                           The Van Dyke Revue                                             
Talkin_Around_Ron_Paul.mp3                        Talkin' Around Ron Paul                                                ZeGuyFly                                                       
Talkin_Bout_Ron_Paul.mp3                          Talkin' 'Bout Ron Paul                                                 Dax Lowery                                                     
Tea_Party_Ron_Paul_07.mp3                         Tea Party...Ron Paul '07                                               Ralph Buckley                                                  
Thanks.mp3                                        Thanks                                                                 lsodig                                                         
The_Anarcho-Capitalist_Theme_Song.mp3             The Anarcho-Capitalist Theme Song                                      Randy Goble                                                    
The_FDA_is_in_Our_Way.mp3                         The FDA is in Our Way                                                  Mona Lidji Fishman                                             
The_Fight_For_Freedom.mp3                         The Fight for Freedom                                                  Manowar                                                        
The_Fox.mp3                                       The Fox                                                                Payday Monsanto                                                
The_Freedom_Message.mp3                           The Freedom Message                                                    Scott Mitchell and Steven Vincent                              
The_Gospel_of_Ron_Paul.mp3                        The Gospel Of Ron Paul                                                 Cameron Ford                                                   
The_Government_Can.mp3                            The Government Can                                                     Tim Hawkins                                                    
The_Liberty_Song.mp3                              The Liberty Song                                                       Steve Dore                                                     
The_Light_of_Revolution.mp3                       The Light of Revolution (Ron Paul 2012)                                Jordan Page                                                    
The_Light_of_Revolution_Live.mp3                  The Light of Revolution, Live                                          Jordan Page                                                    
The_Movement.mp3                                  The Movement                                                           Chris Geo                                                      
The_Next_Revolution.mp3                           The Next Revolution                                                    Diante Carridonna                                              
The_Numbers_are_Dropping.mp3                      The Numbers Are Dropping                                               Cameron Ford                                                   
The_One_Solution.mp3                              The One Solution                                                       MoRtiS NoCTu                                                   
The_Politically_Wise_Jive.mp3                     The Politically Wise Jive                                              The Constitutional Cats                                        
The_Race_Counts.mp3                               The Race Counts                                                        Cameron Ford                                                   
The_Real_President.mp3                            The Real President                                                     antuonchris                                                    
The_Revolution.mp3                                The Revolution                                                         Angel                                                          
The_Ron_Paul_Boogie.mp3                           The Ron Paul Boogie                                                    Eskit                                                          
The_Ron_Paul_Jingle.mp3                           The Ron Paul Jingle                                                    Eddie Napolillo                                                
The_State.mp3                                     The State                                                              Porter Robinson                                                
The_State_SKisM_Remix_with_OWS_Guy.mp3            The State (Skism Remix), with OWS Guy                                  SKisM                                                          
The_Status_Quos_Lament.mp3                        The Status Quo's Lament                                                cathleenemily                                                  
The_Wall.mp3                                      Another Brick in the Wall (Ron Paul Version)                           Jordan Page                                                    
Therell_Be_Some_Changes_Made.mp3                  There'll Be Some Changes Made                                          Suezie Cioffi                                                  
They_Aint_Seen_Nothin_Yet.mp3                     They Ain't Seen Nothin' Yet                                            May Palmer, The Queen of Ivory Soul                            
They_Aint_Seen_Nothin_Yet_Live.mp3                They Ain't Seen Nothin' Yet, Live                                      May Palmer, The Queen of Ivory Soul                            
They_Hate_My_Freedom.mp3                          They Hate My Freedom                                                   minerboy                                                       
This_Is_It.mp3                                    This Is It (Ron Paul Grassroots Anthem)                                JB Brown                                                       
This_is_the_Start_of_Something_Good.mp3           Ron Paul For President 2008                                            The Pixels                                                     
Time_For_Change.mp3                               Ron Paul Anthem (Time For Change)                                      donedeal                                                       
To_the_Dogs.mp3                                   To the Dogs "Ron Paul 2012"                                            Bradley Lake                                                   
Too_Many_Unconstitutional_Laws.mp3                Ode to Ron Paul                                                        Diane Marie                                                    
Troops_Youth_Freedom.mp3                          Ron Paul On Em - Troops, Youth, Freedom                                Scotty B                                                       
Truth_and_Liberty.mp3                             Ron Paul Song (Truth & Liberty)                                        Shine Nine                                                     
Twenty-First_Century_Man.mp3                      Twenty-First Century Man                                               PianoTeach88                                                   
Ukulele_Ron_Paul_for_President_Live.mp3           Ron Paul for President, Live                                           Mallori Elena                                                  
Unsolved.mp3                                      Unsolved                                                               Brandon Schlunt                                                
Use_My_Voice_4_Freedom.mp3                        Use My Voice 4 Freedom                                                 mG                                                             
Victory_08.mp3                                    Victory '08                                                            Lindy Vopnfjord                                                
Vote.mp3                                          Vote!                                                                  Nash Selvester a.k.a. MC Rasa Bas                              
Vote_for_Ron_Paul_Song.mp3                        Vote for Ron Paul Song                                                 guitarpals                                                     
Vote_Ron_Paul.mp3                                 Vote Ron Paul                                                          mattban1                                                       
Vote_Ron_Paul_4_Me.mp3                            Vote Ron Paul 4 Me                                                     theMediaDecides2008                                            
Vote_Ron_Paul_for_Peace.mp3                       Vote Ron Paul for Peace                                                Mason Rodgers                                                  
Vote_Ron_Paul_What.mp3                            Vote Ron Paul (What?) Vote Ron Paul (What?)                            Christian Carrillo aka C2theN                                  
Vote_Yes_for_Dr_No.mp3                            Vote Yes for Dr. No                                                    Rita W. Jones                                                  
Votin_USA.mp3                                     Votin' USA                                                             Donald Barsell                                                 
Wake_The_Funk_Up.mp3                              Wake The Funk Up                                                       Doc Holladay                                                   
Wake_Up.mp3                                       Wake Up                                                                Jo-e the Mastermind Hyphenate                                  
Wake_Up_ft_Ron_Paul.mp3                           Wake Up, ft. Ron Paul                                                  mG                                                             
Wake_Up_remix.mp3                                 Wake Up (remix)                                                        mG                                                             
Walk_the_Line_End_the_Fed.mp3                     End the Fed                                                            JJ Jones                                                       
Walkin_on_the_Fightin_Side_of_Me.mp3              Talkin' Smack About Ron Paul, Walkin' on the Fightin' Side of Me       Ammiral Owling                                                 
We_All_Ron_Paul.mp3                               We All Ron Paul                                                        Killa Kev                                                      
We_are_the_Revolution.mp3                         We are the Revolution                                                  Steve Dore                                                     
We_are_with_Ron_Paul.mp3                          We Are With Ron Paul                                                   Greg Holzer                                                    
We_Have_a_Chance_Dubstep_YaYa.mp3                 We Have A Chance (Dubstep YaYa)                                        WerSeidIhrDenn2                                                
We_Need_a_Doctor.mp3                              America's Dying, We Need A Doctor                                      Smiley Chris a.k.a. Chris Halton                               
We_Want_Ron_Paul.mp3                              We Want Ron Paul!                                                      May Palmer, The Queen of Ivory Soul                            
We_Want_Ron_Paul_Live.mp3                         We Want Ron Paul, Live                                                 May Palmer, The Queen of Ivory Soul                            
We_Want_This_Country_Back.mp3                     We Want This Country Back                                              Carl Klang                                                     
Well_I_Dream_of_Being_President.mp3               Well, I Dream of Being President                                       sirjohncool                                                    
Were_Takin_Back_Our_Constitution.mp3              We're Takin' Back Our Constitution                                     Lex Lightshine                                                 
Weve_Got_a_War_to_Fight.mp3                       We've Got A War to Fight                                               Smiley Chris a.k.a. Chris Halton                               
Weve_Got_Ron _Paul.mp3                            We've Got Ron Paul                                                     Steve Dore                                                     
What_Happened_To_Freedom.mp3                      Ron Paul 2012 Song                                                     Dustin Brown                                                   
What_If_Ron_Paul_Was_President_2012.mp3           What If ? Ron Paul 2012                                                Rise, Consise & Krookid                                        
What_If_Speech_Auto-tuned.mp3                     What If Speech Auto-tuned                                              RonPaulStrikesBack                                             
Wheres_Ron_Paul_At.mp3                            Wheres Ron Paul At                                                    Andrew Flint                                                   
Who_You_Votin_For.mp3                             Who You Votin' For                                                     Rise, Consise, and Krookid                                     
Whos_Ron_Paul.mp3                                 Who's Ron Paul                                                         Enonesoch                                                      
Whos_the_Candidate_in_08.mp3                      Who's the Candidate in 08?                                             words by by oz816                                              
Why_I_Love_Ya_Ron_Paul.mp3                        Why I Love Ya, Ron Paul                                                                                                               
Will_You_Rise.mp3                                 Will You Rise                                                          JayJay935                                                      
Wisdom of Ron Paul.mp3                            Ron Paul Revolution Song: Wisdom of Ron Paul                           Geckosonic                                                     
Wise_Enough.mp3                                   Wise Enough                                                            Paco                                                           
Without_Freedom.mp3                               Without Freedom M7                                                     Doctor Sparkles                                                
Wonderwall.mp3                                    Ron Paul Wonderwall                                                    Josh Doyle                                                     
Wouldnt_it_be_Liberty.mp3                         Wouldn't it be Liberty?                                                jerrilynn                                                      
Writings_on_the_Wall.mp3                          Writing's on the Wall                                                  A$#@! Wadhwani                                                 
Yeah_Were_Here_Today_Discussing_Dr_Ron_Paul.mp3   Yeah, We're Here Today Discussing Dr. Ron Paul                         Kenny of kennysideshow.blogspot.com                            
Year_of_the_Paul.mp3                              Year of the Paul                                                       mG                                                             
Yesterday.mp3                                     Yesterday                                                              Nash Selvester a.k.a. MC Rasa Bas                              
Yesterday_Wasnt_as_Bad_as_Today.mp3               Yesterday Wasn't as Bad as Today                                       Youareinaluciddream                                            
You_Cant_Decide_My_President.mp3                  You Can't Decide My President                                          Nature89                                                       
You_Cant_Stop_the_Truth.mp3                       You Can't Stop the Truth                                               Billy Ryan                                                     
You_Dont_Pay.mp3                                  You Don't Pay                                                          EvermontKing                                                   
You_Forgot_Ron_Paul.mp3                           You Forgot Ron Paul                                                    Pudge                                                          
You_Gotta_Reform.mp3                              You gotta reform (Ron Paul song)                                       occupride                                                      
Youre_the_Best_Man_for_the_Job.mp3                You're the Best Man for the Job                                        Anthony McKeon                                                 
Youre_the_Wrong_One_Mr._Gingrich.mp3              You're the Wrong One, Mr. Gingrich                                     JJ Jones
```

----------


## helmuth_hubener

I got it posted on The Pirate Bay:

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7161950/Ron_Paul_Music_2

Apparently it's not allowed to have text files in torrents in the Music category.  Who knew?  Oh well, I just had to put it in "Other."

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Whoops, sorry guys, I just figured out I had another torrent that was taking most of my upload bandwidth.  It should be going about a hundred times faster now!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Here's the Read Me file:



```
 .... .. .......................................................................... .                                                                 
 .'''''''.'''''''''''''''''~'~'''''~'~'~''~'~''~'~~~~'~~''~''''~''~'~''~''~'~'''.....                                                                 
.''''.''''''''''''''''~'~'''~~~''~!~~~~~~''''~'~''~'~''~~'~'~~~'~~''~''~'~'''...                                                                      
.'''''''.''''''''~'''~'~'''~''~~'~'~~:~!~'~~~~:~'~'~'~'~~'~~~~~''~~~~'''.....                                                                         
.''''''''''''''~'''~'~'~~~~~~~::~+!+++==J>i;>!>::~+;~!''''~~~''~''''....                                                                              
.'''''''''~''''''''~'~~~~~~;~=ciJ5jtjjtJJttYYSSYtJccj;~:~!~~~~''....                                                                                  
..''''''''''''''~~~'~~'~~;;JtJYY655565JJJJjjttJYX6XDKKHj;:'~''..                                                                                      
.'''''~'''~~'~'''~~~~~~~:+ijJ6XKDYJYY5Y56YJJjtjJtYSSXS5Stij+:.                                                                                        
.'''''~''~'~~'~~~~'~'~;~S6SXXDSJ5S666SS565YJtJtttjJYYD6J6X6SQQY+.                                                                                     
.'~''''~'~'~~~~~'~~'~'!JtJ5S=iY6SDQDDDDDSS6JJYYJtjjjcYK5jiSXSDHNHS!                                                                                   
.~~~~~~'''~~~~~~~'~~~~cjYJXc5SDDQQKDDQDDXSS6655Jtcji=i6Y6>+cJX6SQKN6'                                                                                 
.''''~'''~'~~''''~~~~itYJjJSDKQKKKDDXXDXSXXS6YJJtji==it>J=:+JjJJ5JKWN=                                                                                
.''''~'~~'''~'~~~;~~;jtSi=SDKKKQQDXDDDXDSXDXSSSJJtJJji=c+!:';+=YYjJYHNJ'                                                                              
.''~~'~'~~~~~~'~:~:!j5YY;SDQKKKQKKDDDDSDDSDSXQD5t:..  ..'~;'':i>iY+Yj=Xj                                                                              
.'~''~''~'~'~~~~;::+cttjiKDQKKKDQQKXS65DXXSQKDSi;~';+;!'  '...~!==!=j:DX                                                                              
.''~~~'~~~~~~~~~:~'j5DDtYDQKKKD6JSDDKKSDXDQHXJc>>ct=tjttjc;'....:!'=:cYQ>                                                                             
.''''''''~~'~~'~'.'SQNXj5QDKXj>=Y5DHHKSDSXS6Y!::jJ=+ici+>;>:'.. ~!+:>S5S.                                                                             
.'............... .YQNSJ6QDD=;:+JXDXSSXXXKQ6;.'j=~'YJ.  .!=c!:'..=KJcYSSD:                                                                            
..                 5DKYJSDDJt+SQDXDYYtciXHQSJ::JijJ65jt+ti+Jj5J:~!SH=+'~!+;                                                                           
                   ;DX6SSQD556KDS..  '=jQQKS5c;=ttjttJS5tcjjj5Q5=c6H!.~'+iJ                                                                           
                    JS6S5SDXDSQ=:HNj=6YSQHQXYj++>jtjjjc=JJjji=tc>+t6t';!;cc                                                  .i'.D> '~:~~;;~~'    .   
                     SYYQJ5DDDDSQHQDXXS6HQDXSYj!!ijJYJJYJJJcc>;i==J'.~';!+j                                              .=t=~. .= .~!=jjtjji>:..'~~. 
                     ~556XSDQHKHHHKQX6JNHDKDSSJ+;:;YY5Jttjci=~~!=c5~~j!:~=Y                                           !K+~.~:.      ';=jJYJJ5YYccccc~ 
                     !665JSXQHHHKQDSSKKNKQD6=!~'  .'c5YJji>!!;:=cYQ~~>>;:+:                             :DD6Jti.   !!=;.~t>            '>iiJ6XKHKXJj: 
                    +t~+5J6SXKKKKQQHKHKDDj~+j!  . '>JY5Jjc!!+=!+cJXY.~;=Di                           !tjiXQDS65Yj>~>>'''                   :j6DKQDS='.
                     Sj6QDS66XDQQKKHNHDQKDXQX5SDttjcccjJtj==!=i!=jJQ;!i=tJ                          jQQD5j=YKQDSJi5t!:.                      :j6Jti++~
                     tJYHKXjSSSDDDQQKKXKQQDQ5JSDXYjjicjtcjj=S+tJ!+iYi:;+!                           :DKQXSJ=tXDDS5tcj:                           .;==!
                      !XKYJQHXSDQQKKQKDQQQKQDS6jjjjjji=+==jt=6i6t++j6SHi+                            'SQQS5tcjYKHQS5tttJ>+>>!c=                   >jtc
                        S6JJ6XSDQQKKKKKHQKD;     :Ji+! ~!cJt=t:ct++ijQX~                          cS5J+cDDS6J6S=QKQXYttcj>jj>:'!                  :=i=
                         SSXXSDSQQKKKKQHDYXQQD5jcc+;..!>;>i=!'.'>i!ijJ=                          .6DS6Jt6DQD5Y6D'jDD6J=;~. ~+!~~:                  ~:~
                          cDDDQSXQQKKHKQDXDSYi;!!>jjc=i+=jc;'...!=~Y6cJ                           >XDD6J=jSQDS65t;~J5Yj!:;. !=>~;~                  .'
                            =tY:iSDQQKKDDQDDD6Y5SXS6tjtJjci:~.!:=~.+Hi+                            i65JJji~SQD5t5J~.j5Yj!:' .+=>:!                  ..
                                 '5SXXS6XDDDDXDDXXXSJiitj=~....~..'=JKj.>>'~KH                     .j665JYSc6SSY==!.'=Y5j+~  ~ic=!=.                .'
                                   =Y6S6SDQDKDQHDSSQ6Jij>:....~' .'+=HD=  5DDWW                     j5XS55YJ~c66jj=!.:cYJ!>~.'iji=:~.               .'
                                     YQSXXSDKKKDSJ65c;:~~'..   .  .~>jQ;5YYSDQHHi                     =66YtYi:;c5Jji!!itScji~'!cic+;+               .'
                                      SDHSttY6SYcci+~~.'.  .. . .  .=jJJJJYtYSH6N.J=                   ;5JJjtii>tS6J=>=tYtYt=~~=i=!...               '
                                       DQKQ6J>!565J:'~ .  . ..  . =YYtjcjictJJXY5 !jJX=                 =55JJjc>i5DX6Jccj5S5=!'.:~.                .~;
                                       ~DDKQDSDQQD='... .......;YJJJJJ5JJ5jjtJjj   . ~.:!+== ~~~;:>+++>!!=5SS65j=jSSSS5jcjtj~.                   .'+=i
                                        .SQQKQDDDD+. ...  ..'JDD6YJtjtJSJJjjctt             ~             ;SDSY5Jct5XX6t>;:'.'  .                .!ii=
                                         ~SDDQDXXDj~ ;=';+5HKDXSYYJYY56S6Xjjji               .             JXX656Ji=iJc;~:~ ;;~..                '!+!'
                                        S6+6DQDDXXt~.5DSJtt+!:!K5YXS56SDYcjtt                              ;SS66J+~~~;;+ci..!...     .           ~!>~ 
                                      ~5Jc! 5SXXXD5XStJcJ=+===ii=!DXXSDtittj                                66Yt=!~~::>jj ....~' .  :.           ~;!' 
        =HDQj>!+.                    YH5tjc. i5SXS6YtJjiicjiji>!!!=XD5YjctJ                                 jS5Jtc!:;;+c!.~'..~. . .:            '~:. 
      'SttYJt++t!=~                .KS=HQDQQ=~;6S6YJYY55555Jc>cSKDXSXDjcct.                                 .J5YJYc>~:;+'.~~~::'.. ;c!           .'.  
     '6>jNK+c!;::~~~              .j!~..=QDYDjjD+cYYYY65YJ'5DHKQDDKKKQK5ji                                   'ttjcjc+~:>~~:;!>:~~. ~!''          ''.  
   cQX>:!J.J=''~'~~~              =>!:~'.  !JjYS6XJJJJJj.t5NHKKKHHHQKKXXS                                     ~tjcctj=:!>~:;!!:..  ~=.         .~;:   
      jj''~=..~~'~+.              .Jjjj!~~.=6iKNQJtJci~J65NHHKHHHKKHKQK:                                        =cccjjc>=:':~~'~.              ;+i+.  
        = .' ''~'.~                6jtt=>; YNNNQJtjj+c65HNHHHHHHKHHKKKc                                         .cjctt!=+~.''~~'.      ;      .;=i=:. 
        ~!i=  ..                    6JJji'tNNWHtjjcS6SHHHHHHHKHHKHKH5J       ~'                                   !JYJttji!~''..       !       ~>=i!. 
        ;~            ..             SJjij6NNDjj6QSXWNHHNHHHHKHQHQJYY.     .~=j;.                                 '=jYJYj=;.          .=       .;+i>' 
                    ..'.              6J.YHNNJY6XDHWNNNNNHHHHHKK5YJJ~        J.                                     J5jii>;'.    :!!=>'         ~+c+~ 
(Try highlighting the text above for best results.  Make sure your Notepad or TextEdit window is wide enough.)



                                                         Welcome to the Ron Paul Music Torrent! 

In putting this together, it gradually became clear that there are a truly astounding number of 
songs which have been made in support, in celebration, and in outright adoration of that icon for 
liberty, Ron Paul. These songs have been written by people worldwide and have poured out in a stream 
of creativity for the past five years. Why are folks so excited about this unassuming man from 
Texas? 

Because they want LIBERTY! They just want to be free! The establishment, meanwhile, is doing their 
best to smother and destroy this uprising. This epic struggle against overwhelming odds brings 
powerful emotions to the surface, and out of those feelings of frustration, inspiration, and 
dedication comes the Ron Paul songs cottage industry. 

Everyone has made so *many* songs, in fact, that I questioned whether I should winnow the list down 
somewhat. In the end there were a few that did not make the cut, due to them being just too 
horrible. But I decided to leave the overwhelming majority in the collection. And so you get a whole 
crazy range of musical expression, from young Logan in Utah switching on his webcam to go nuts on 
his air guitar about how much he hates Hillary and Ron Paul has the right ideas, to elaborate and 
highly polished pieces like "President Paul," "Message of Freedom," or "You're the Best Man for the 
Job." A great variety of styles is represented as well, though not all -- as you can see if you sort 
the songs by genre, no one has yet written a Ron Paul Polka nor a Ron Paul Disco, so hopefully 
someone will rise to that challenge. 

So, without further ado, and after many years of collection, and many hours of diligent scouring of 
the internet, I present for your enjoyment: 

401 Songs.
2 Music Videos.
1 Big Heaping Helping of Freedom! 

If you listen to all these and still don't support Ron Paul... what can I say? I don't know what's 
wrong with you!

My recommended Mix CD to burn for your upcoming Ron Paul Rally: 

Ron Paul For President 2008
The Ballad of Ron Paul
This Is It (Ron Paul Grassroots Anthem)
The Ron Paul Anthem
Intellectual Revolution
What If Speech Auto-tuned
Ron Paul On Em - Troops, Youth, Freedom
Ron Paul Free
Ron Paul Rock Anthem
Ron Paul Revolution Theme Song
Ron Paul, Ron Paul
The Beatles and Mark Thornton
Power to the Peaceful
Let Freedom Ring
Landslide
Freedom's Coming Home
Ron Paul Revolution
Bombs ( The Ron Paul Song )
President Paul
The Fight for Freedom
Spirit of Ron Paul Champions
Ron Paul Song Of Liberty

Obviously you could add other non-Ron Paul specific songs, such as "We're not Gonna Take It," "I'm 
Proud to be an American," "The Final Countdown," etc. 

This project has been a labor of love. I hope that you enjoy it. I have added tons of metadata to 
the songs to make them more useful to you and add to your joy. To see it all, you'll have to enable 
the display of Title, Subtitle, Artist, Album, Track, Year, Genre, Album Artist, and Publisher. (In 
Windows, at the top of the "Ron Paul Music 2" window click on the "View" menu and select "Choose 
details..."). To use the "00 About the songs.csv" file, you will have to tell your spreadsheet 
program to treat ~ (the tilde) as the delimiter, not the comma or anything else. Many of the songs I 
had to name, because they either were untitled or were titled the same thing as 20 other songs, so I 
hope I did OK in my title choices. In the Subtitle metadata field I put alternate title 
possibilities, or the original title, or the first line, or other memorable lines. I mis-used the 
Album Artist field to put in a web address where you can find the song. This is most often a Youtube 
video, and some of the videos are enjoyable to watch as you're listening to the song, so have fun 
with that. 

Keep fighting the good fight, my friends. Don't give in to tyranny. Keep the r3VOLution alive! 

"Don't give up. Don't retreat into cynicism. Even if we don't win, life is about fighting for 
something greater than yourself. It's a good thing to fight for what's right, and it's enjoyable to 
fight for what's right, and it's immensely satisfying to fight for what's right." -Tom Woods
```

----------


## AnythingButPaper

awesome bro im seeding that $#@!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> awesome bro im seeding that $#@!


 Thank you!  Some of these are not available anywhere else!  So it's important we get these spread out there if just for preservation purposes.  I've been collecting them for a long time, and of course many of the songs have disappeared from the internet since I got them.  A few it's a mystery where they even came from.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Blimp!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Bump

----------


## helmuth_hubener

PMUB

Come on, is everyone on vacation?

At least a few people got it downloaded (around 21 were connected last night), so what do you think?  Any reports?

----------


## Scott_in_PA

@ 84% THANKS again

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Is it still downloading for you?  Because mine has stopped uploading.  Maybe the system in its wisdom is sending it to you from someone else in the swarm?  Either that or something is mysteriously wrong.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

Ya I think it crapped out.

I'd try restarting you client.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

OK, I just restarted it, I just set my router for DMZ, etc.  But it can't be that anyway, because other torrents are uploading fine, Ron Paul Music 2 just doesn't even see any requests apparently.  What could the problem be?  Any torrenting experts here?

----------


## robskicks

That's too many songs, what about splitting them into genres?

I want all the REGGAE.

 RON PAUL COME FI MASHDOWN BABYLON! JAH RASTA!!!!!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

You actually can do that, you just tell the torrent which files to get and skip the rest.  I'm uploading it to a dropbox right now so that will make it even easier to do what you're wanting to do.  And they all have genre tags.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Here's the only one I have tagged reggae:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/71448540/Ron_Paul_is_Here.mp3

There are other ones which have vaguely reggaeish elements (emphasizing the off-beat) or remind me of Bob Marley; you may like these for instance:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/71448540/Ron_Paul_Free.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/71448540/Wel..._President.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/71448540/Lig...Revolution.mp3

----------


## helmuth_hubener

OK, since it's not working anyway I'm going to update a file and make a new torrent.  One moment...

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Ha!!  I fixed it at last.  I think I changed something in the Info text file or something, anyway, I just restored the whole directory from a zipped copy to exactly how it was before and now it is working again.

So please, download, download, download away!  And then let me know if you get it and if it works.  And if you like it.

----------


## freedomforever!

Is this illegal?

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> Is this illegal?


Good question. Since everyone of these people most likely put their song on the internet free of charge as a fan song I don't think it will violate any copyright but good question. Perhaps someone with more legal expertise could comment.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Is this illegal?


Yes.  Any support of Ron Paul makes you a terrorist by definition.  This has been true since 2009.  Didn't you get the memo?

http://www.unitedliberty.org/article...ers-terrorists

----------


## Tod

Cool!  Thanks!  +rep!

It took me about a day to download it all (with a little video-watching and general browsing thrown in too)

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Did you get it, Tod?  I show nothing uploading right now, but I think this time it's because everyone finished downloading.  I _hope_ that's the case!

----------


## Scott_in_PA

Done and seeding

Bumping and thx again.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Bump.  Please keep seeding, those of you who got it already, to make it (a lot!) faster for the people now downloading.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Here it is on Dropbox, so you can browse through what's available and download individual songs if you don't want to get them all.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jaae3zdgphrg115/YdhXtcKBdr

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Here is another Ron Paul song I came across a while back.  It's not all that new (July, 2012), but probably most here have never heard it.  It's a rap:

----------


## helmuth_hubener

And here is perhaps my favorite.  FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

How many people had songs good enough that they were later picked up for tv episodes written for them in a campaign?  And the band TRIED to donate this so all proceeds would have gone to Ron's campaign.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Definitely, sailingaway.  That song has touched my heart more than once while listening.  It's emotionally powerful.  I've got it on the rEVOLution soundtrack CD in my rEVOLutionmobile.

----------


## sailingaway

I like that one.  This one made for R3Volution march in 2008 has always been one of my favorites, as well.  It doesn't have all the visual production value, but it sticks in my mind.







> And here is perhaps my favorite.  FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I promoted that to the front page. ^^

----------


## nayjevin

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...om-asciiomatic



http://www.typorganism.com/asciiomatic/

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Nice.  I'm glad someone still appreciates good old-fashioned ASCII art.

----------


## opal

I'm soooo torrent challenged but I think I got it going

----------


## opal

oh.. I just noticed the date on the first post.. no wonder there is no seeding going on

----------


## Suzu

There's only 2 seeds at present.

----------


## opal

and neither is active

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Mine is active, and uploading right now.  So you should get it, it just won't be as fast as if multiple people were seeding.

----------


## MelissaCato

> Here is another Ron Paul song I came across a while back.  It's not all that new (July, 2012), but probably most here have never heard it.  It's a rap:


That's a good rap. I like it. I have no idea how to download torrents though. Do you have a website so people can listen to each song off the internet ?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> That's a good rap. I like it. I have no idea how to download torrents though.


http://remote.utorrent.com/tiny/umLbdk

This link makes everything fairly automatic and easy.  Just click on the link, then on the big download button, then go through a typical install process and it will set everything up and start downloading it for you.




> Do you have a website so people can listen to each song off the internet ?


 Yes, I have that too!  Just go to the link below and you can scroll through the whole list and click on anything you like to listen or download.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jaae3zdgphrg115/YdhXtcKBdr

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Since people are getting linked to the middle of the thread from the front page and missing the info from the first page of the thread, here is an explanation of the torrent:

Welcome to the Ron Paul Music Torrent! 

In putting this together, it gradually became clear that there are a truly astounding number of 
songs which have been made in support, in celebration, and in outright adoration of that icon for 
liberty, Ron Paul. These songs have been written by people worldwide and have poured out in a stream 
of creativity for the past five years. Why are folks so excited about this unassuming man from 
Texas? 

Because they want LIBERTY! They just want to be free! The establishment, meanwhile, is doing their 
best to smother and destroy this uprising. This epic struggle against overwhelming odds brings 
powerful emotions to the surface, and out of those feelings of frustration, inspiration, and 
dedication comes the Ron Paul songs cottage industry. 

Everyone has made so *many* songs, in fact, that I questioned whether I should winnow the list down 
somewhat. In the end there were a few that did not make the cut, due to them being just too 
horrible. But I decided to leave the overwhelming majority in the collection. And so you get a whole 
crazy range of musical expression, from young Logan in Utah switching on his webcam to go nuts on 
his air guitar about how much he hates Hillary and Ron Paul has the right ideas, to elaborate and 
highly polished pieces like "President Paul," "Message of Freedom," or "You're the Best Man for the 
Job." A great variety of styles is represented as well, though not all -- as you can see if you sort 
the songs by genre, no one has yet written a Ron Paul Polka nor a Ron Paul Disco, so hopefully 
someone will rise to that challenge. 

So, without further ado, and after many years of collection, and many hours of diligent scouring of 
the internet, I present for your enjoyment: 

401 Songs.
2 Music Videos.
1 Big Heaping Helping of Freedom! 

If you listen to all these and still don't support Ron Paul... what can I say? I don't know what's 
wrong with you!

My recommended Mix CD to burn for your upcoming Ron Paul Rally: 

Ron Paul For President 2008
The Ballad of Ron Paul
This Is It (Ron Paul Grassroots Anthem)
The Ron Paul Anthem
Intellectual Revolution
What If Speech Auto-tuned
Ron Paul On Em - Troops, Youth, Freedom
Ron Paul Free
Ron Paul Rock Anthem
Ron Paul Revolution Theme Song
Ron Paul, Ron Paul
The Beatles and Mark Thornton
Power to the Peaceful
Let Freedom Ring
Landslide
Freedom's Coming Home
Ron Paul Revolution
Bombs ( The Ron Paul Song )
President Paul
The Fight for Freedom
Spirit of Ron Paul Champions
Ron Paul Song Of Liberty

Obviously you could add other non-Ron Paul specific songs, such as "We're not Gonna Take It," "I'm 
Proud to be an American," "The Final Countdown," etc. 

This project has been a labor of love. I hope that you enjoy it. I have added tons of metadata to 
the songs to make them more useful to you and add to your joy. To see it all, you'll have to enable 
the display of Title, Subtitle, Artist, Album, Track, Year, Genre, Album Artist, and Publisher. (In 
Windows, at the top of the "Ron Paul Music 2" window click on the "View" menu and select "Choose 
details..."). To use the "00 About the songs.csv" file, you will have to tell your spreadsheet 
program to treat ~ (the tilde) as the delimiter, not the comma or anything else. Many of the songs I 
had to name, because they either were untitled or were titled the same thing as 20 other songs, so I 
hope I did OK in my title choices. In the Subtitle metadata field I put alternate title 
possibilities, or the original title, or the first line, or other memorable lines. I mis-used the 
Album Artist field to put in a web address where you can find the song. This is most often a Youtube 
video, and some of the videos are enjoyable to watch as you're listening to the song, so have fun 
with that. 

Keep fighting the good fight, my friends. Don't give in to tyranny. Keep the r3VOLution alive! 

"Don't give up. Don't retreat into cynicism. Even if we don't win, life is about fighting for 
something greater than yourself. It's a good thing to fight for what's right, and it's enjoyable to 
fight for what's right, and it's immensely satisfying to fight for what's right." -Tom Woods

----------


## helmuth_hubener

If you like rap, here's one from Japan:




It has kind of an electronic sound, and has rock and melodic elements mixed in too.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Here's another two of my favorites.  No video, sorry.

http://www.myspace.com/hardrockforro...names-13457859

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Here's one that I missed back in the day and just popped up again.  So, it's not excellent, but it's new!  Black THIS Out!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlFvLo1fAac

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Here's a brand new song from Jordan Page!  It's to celebrate his raising $10,000 on IndieGogo.  Congratulations, Jordan!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

And here's one that came out after my "Ron Paul Music 2" collection, so is not included.  So you may never have heard it before.  It's a take off of a famous song "Someone Like You".

----------


## helmuth_hubener

And that's not the only one based off of that song:

----------


## helmuth_hubener

By the way, I hope everyone is ignoring the posts about problems on earlier pages.  The torrent is active and seeding.  You can get it at either of these convenient locations:

*http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7161950/Ron_Paul_Music_2
http://remote.utorrent.com/tiny/umLbdk* (for torrent noobs)

Or by Dropbox:

*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jaae3zdgphrg115/YdhXtcKBdr* (even noobier)

You would be surprised at how many of these songs are actually good.  There's a huge variety.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Mankind will never stop creating Ron Paul songs.  Here's a new one.  Enjoy!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

And yet another *Brand New* Ron Paul Song!  Why are people still making these?  Don't they know he's retired?

Ahh, but liberty never retires.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Here is an upbeat musical presentation for Ron Paul.  The song is not an original composition, but it is about freedom, and the music video is sufficiently well-done that it is an artistic creation in itself.  Plus, there was a request earlier on this thread for reggae.  You want more reggae?  Behold: more reggae!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

And more:

----------


## revned

> And yet another *Brand New* Ron Paul Song!  Why are people still making these?  Don't they know he's retired?
> 
> Ahh, but liberty never retires.


Ron Paul is a living legend. There will be songs made about this man for many decades, if not centuries to come. I truly believe that. He's going to be the biggest part of history that wasn't allowed to exist in our own time.

I'm actually interested in getting involved with one of these liberty bands myself. I'm no good at combining musical notes with lyrics, but I come up with a lot of ideas for lyrics and can learn to play anything on guitar. I would LOVE to continue the making of Ron Paul songs.

I've also had the idea that people should continue putting on liberty festivals like Paulfest. I often go to Jamband festivals and I can just imagine how great it would be to be at a festival dedicated to promoting liberty. It would keep the message going strong, plus allow for the opportunity of teaching people how to get politically active and involved in liberty projects.

By the way, is there ever going to be a version 2.0 of this? It made it easy to download it all in one lump last time, it's hard to dig through the internet to find all of the Ron Paul songs.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

A End The Fed Song

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> By the way, is there ever going to be a version 2.0 of this? It made it easy to download it all in one lump last time, it's hard to dig through the internet to find all of the Ron Paul songs.


 It's already on 2.0.  There will probably be a 3.0... someday.  It will add about 100 songs, I think.

----------


## helmuth_hubener



----------


## helmuth_hubener

The Blue Cheeze Brothers have taken it upon themselves to create some kind of song that is both about Ron Paul and about parodying the dubstep genre.  Check it out:

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Here's another one you'venever heard (unless you're one of just 334 who have viewed the video):

An Ode to Ron Paul

_"Freedom is appealing and it's based on principles,
But there's too many unconstitutional laws!"_

----------


## helmuth_hubener

And another new song, not mentioning Ron Paul specifically, but with an anti-tyranny, pro-freedom message.




They make you look like 
your the one to blame.
But in all reality
you're playing their little games.
Chorus:
Buying up the ammo
Taking all the weapons
Taking all the freedoms
Taking over schooling
Taking over housing
Taking over farming
Building up their army
Tearing down the family
Marching down the freeway
Shooting up the runway
Blowing up the railway
Take you down the hard way
2nd verse:
They put you in a group
and call you out in shame.
They put you in a cage
and leave you out in the rain.
Chorus:
Breakdown:
 In the dark of night they'll invade us
 We lost control and they'll control us
 We're on our own and they'll divide us
3rd verse:
 If you give them attitude
 intentions they'll not feign. 
They cripple your image
 and then they'll bring on the pain.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

A song explaining the non-agression principle, and how certain bad guys violate it.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

A Punk Rock love song to Libertarianism.

_"I believe that you will do the best for you"_

Right on, Bergman.  Right on.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Don't Tread On Me!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

_When did our freedom falter?
When did we lose our way?_

----------


## helmuth_hubener

A rock song honoring Edward Snowden, Julian Assange, and Bradley Manning:

----------


## helmuth_hubener

The Ron Paul March.  As of this time, it's karaoke style -- piano only.  Maybe if you like it and can sing, you could record a version with vocals.

----------


## memefilter

Hey, thanks for putting this together.  "Volunteer-ism" (in contrast to "voluntaryism") is what generated (at least) two of these songs, I can personally attest.  To wit: the proper titles etc are

"Ron Paul Revolution (It's Time To Get Together)" by "Billy and the Rights" (myself and two good friends).
"Official" video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEijrki12ko

and

"President Paul (Restore America Anthem Mix)" by "The Electoral College", vocals by A_G1RL, music by me, co-writes by AG and one of the above friends, and an acoustic guitar by a stray Canadian by name of Pie_Mage.
Official video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDTr3jprKrY

I didn't have a copy of the acapella version, so thanks for that as well.  Still cracks me up.  Folks may remember the first tune as my opening track on ronpaulradio.com back in the day (Non_Serviam's "I WILL NOT SERVE" show), and President Paul was always intended to be a campaign anthem, so maybe Rand wants to pick it up if he runs in '16.  A_G1RL and I cohosted (and still cohabit  ) on freemedianetworks.com, boldvoices.tv, eggage.info, reallibertymedia.com... years of commentary, hope y'all enjoyed and maybe learned something.  




> to elaborate and highly polished pieces like "President Paul,"


Hey thanks!  




> no one has yet written a Ron Paul Polka nor a Ron Paul Disco, so hopefully someone will rise to that challenge.


I can do disco, lol.  We'll see.

Some others that were very popular on RPR (and I didn't see included):

Billy Blaze "Open Your Eyes": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7twSNz-0-Q
Michael Franti and Spearhead "Yell Fire": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh-8mw9MKbQ
The Violets "Ron Paul": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-t_YD-sDhw




> Is this legal?


Yes, under Fair Use.  Trust me: we checked.  As long as you're not claiming the work as your own, or selling for more than the cost of the materials.  As well, anyone can use either of mine for _"anything, except attempts to show Dr. Paul, his campaign, or the message of liberty in a negative way."_ (I think is how I originally phrased it).  So go nuts!

Thanks again!  Such talent given freely to a good cause is a thing of true beauty.

- Chris Roberts

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Thank you, Chris, for your great contribution to Liberty!  Those two songs are two of the best.  I think you are a very good songwriter.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

And here's Chris' song President Paul:




The official video (here) has the lyrics to follow along.  This one has a little slideshow, which is a little more interesting.  Although really, the song deserves a lot better visual accompaniment for its level of power and inspiration.

Well, enjoy!  Keep believing!

----------


## helmuth_hubener



----------


## helmuth_hubener

Good stuff from one of our own, AbolishTheGovt.

Electronica music about Austro-libertarian economic and political principles.

https://myspace.com/listentovon/musi...ssion-13054571

----------


## helmuth_hubener

And I'm sorry, but I like this one!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Oh, and Dropbox expired my old link.  The new link is:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/34os3mxe8...M1ESATKGa?dl=0

----------


## helmuth_hubener

A Ron Paul Christmas Carol!  There's a lot of them, but this appears to be one I've never heard!  Amazing!  It slipped through the cracks!  How many more songs like this were created and recorded that never got caught in the Helmuth vacuum cleaner?  We'll never know, I guess.

Enjoy!

Marry Ron Paul!

----------


## helmuth_hubener



----------


## helmuth_hubener

*Ron Paul around the Christmas Tree*

Ron Paul around the Christmas tree 
At the libertarian hop. 
His record’s online so you can see 
Every bill he’s tried to stop.

Ron Paul around the Christmas tree, 
Bring the troops home, cut off aid. 
Stop the inflation, bring back gold, 
No restrictions on our trade.

You will get a sentimental feeling when you hear 
Voices call for revolution — Based upon the Constitution!

Ron Paul around the Christmas tree, 
No more I.R.S. to pay! 
Everyone be conservative 
In the new old-fashioned way!

----------


## helmuth_hubener



----------


## helmuth_hubener

> no one has yet written a Ron Paul Polka nor a Ron Paul Disco


... still true, but someone did make a Ron Paul Disco video!  Ron Paul: Disco to the White House!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

*PSYCHOPATHIC AUTHORITARIANS*  ("The Old Gray Mare")
tune: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCxI3Y-v8fs

You psychopathic 
Authoritarians Authoritarians AuthoritariansYou psychopathic 
Authoritarians   Aren't worth one Ron Paul!

		Aren't worth one Ron Paul!
		Aren't worth one Ron Paul!
		   (All you)
Psychopathic Authoritarians		Aren't worth one Ron Paul!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

The Pirate Bay is down right now, having been raided by the Swedish police.  It has always come back in the past, but may not this time.  But, the magnet link is still working and I am still seeding:

Magnet link



```
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:6B02CB08416070743766AFC0BC03D1E39B1669C5&dn=Ron%20Paul%20Music%202&tr=http%3a%2f%2ftracker.thepiratebay.org%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2finferno.demonoid.com%3a3408&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.ccc.de%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.publicbt.com%3a80&tr=http%3a%2f%2fbt.e-burg.org%3a2710%2fannounce&tr=http%3a%2f%2ftracker.torrentbay.to%3a6969%2fannounce
```

----------


## helmuth_hubener

A new one (an auto-tune collage) :

----------

